# POD vs Dropping vs DIY



## Jhen (Jul 30, 2019)

I’m nearing the production stage of my journey to start my own t shirt brand and am stuck as to how to proceed fulfilling possible orders. While Print on demand and drop shipping eliminate some risk, online research make it seem as if I have no say in the quality of the finished product if I choose either one. Is there a way to oversee what these fulfillment centers are sending customers after the initial sample (like if they were local for example?)

Also, I saw the idea of testing ideas using POD and bulk-printing based on whatever reaction you get. Is this advisable? Does it what down a new brand or chum the waters for copycats before I can achieve some name recognition?


----------



## Jhen (Jul 30, 2019)

I meant *water down by the way


----------



## HOStansbury (Jul 27, 2019)

It's forbidden to say bad things about specific services on here, but I can attest that I've found the quality of at least one print on demand fulfillment service to be downright terrible. I ordered a t-shirt and a sweatshirt during the sample phase. The sweatshirt printing "abraded" to dust in places within a few washings and the t-shirt print was just okay in terms of appearance. Not what I considered in the realm of acceptable quality, so I stopped using them.


----------



## Jhen (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I keep seeing conflicting opinions. Should I just go balls to the wall and complete packaging and shipping myself?


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

You are basically at the mercy of the POD company. Some will send pictures of the finished product until you make a final determination. Your feedback will give you an indication as to the customers satisfaction. However, it could be too late by then. If you want total control, you are right. Bite the bullet and learn the process. Otherwise contract and hope until you find the sweet spot.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

HOStansbury said:


> It's forbidden to say bad things about specific services on here.


Not true. Unbiased opinions of products and services are always welcomed here. 

I encourage you to create a post and give us your review, including the name of the specific service, of your experiences.

Often times other members will have counter-arguments which may or may not lead you down a different path or a different procedure.


----------



## RAExpressions (Dec 8, 2018)

I do not recommend POD services. I fill smaller orders myself (up to 50) with a heat press application. Over 50 shirt orders I source out to my local screen printer. I recommend building a relationship with a local printer for your orders. I get to inspect a sample on every one of my orders. Once approved, it goes into production. I still make a nice profit without the work. Every business plan is different, a local screen printer fits right into my business plan and has been extremely beneficial.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

As with all things in life, one's opinions are colored by their experiences. It is possible to find good POD services, not all services are equal. Find a service that will stand 100% behind their product. That means customer complaints will always be attended to and every effort will be made to alleviate problems and complaints,thus protecting the integrity of your product. Look for POD services and ask specific questions. If you can not get clear answers, stay away. There are many people making good profit using reliable POD services.
Buying the equipment to do it all yourself, will be very expensive and the learning curve is quite high and long, although, in the long run, can be more profitable.
The main factor is: How much do you have to invest to see if you have a viable product and can reach the right clientele.


----------

